# VERY Disappointed with my new SkyCaddie Touch - be warned



## heronsghyll (Jun 6, 2017)

To everyone,

I have recently, last week, upgraded my Sky Caddie SGXw to a new Sky Caddie Touch device. I am a long time Sky Caddie user - this is my third device in 10+ years.

At first I was very pleased - but having used it twice now on the course I have discovered the battery "only just" lasts a round. I play at a relatively short course and my round time is between 3-3.5 hours. On this short course the device after 14-15 holes turns itself off. I then have to restart it and acknowledge that it needs charging soon, to proceed to the end of the round.  This is unacceptable as I believe if and when I play a bigger course and need the device for 4.5 - 5 hours, I have no confidence it will last.  Before anyone says anything - I have made sure the device was fully charged before the start of each round.

The problem I believe is that the Touch does not power itself down into standby mode when you are simply walking or not needing it as the SGXw used to do. The Touch stays on the whole time, constantly using the battery life.

I contacted the Sky Golf support who confirmed there is no feature that can be enabled to put the device into standby mode in the settings, and that to conserve the battery I should set the screen brightness to 25%.  I explained I had already done that and it made little difference. I also felt they were quite dismissive of my issue which I found disappointing.   

So - in summary I feel aggrieved and wanted to share my experience with everyone.  Had I known this was going to be a problem, I do not think I would have bought the - very expensive - device.  I would have bought another brand which has a good battery life system.   The all singing all dancing features are great, but I want a device which at a minimum will last a round.

So in summary - Forumers be warned - if you are thinking of buying a Sky Caddie Touch and you play rounds of 4-5 hours, you may need to carry a battery charger with you on the course as I have to now.


----------



## drdel (Jun 6, 2017)

It seems a pretty fundamental flaw as its pretty well known that an 18 hole game is circa 4 hours.

I wonder if yours is duff: what does their blurb state battery life to be?


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 6, 2017)

drdel said:



			It seems a pretty fundamental flaw as its pretty well known that an 18 hole game is circa 4 hours.

I wonder if yours is duff: what does their blurb state battery life to be?
		
Click to expand...

It does not state anything about battery life. I suppose that way they can not be in trouble


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2017)

I've had the Touch for 15 months now and have never had that happen, I have played some 5hr plus rounds and been fine, maybe your battery is faulty or it's not as fully charged as you think.

I charge mine the night before I need it, I know some charge there's after they've used it and expect it to hold the full charge till next time required.

If it's so new I would send it back for a replacement.

As I say mine is fine and never had the issues you've encountered.

Edit: Just checked mine and I have all view options ticked and brightness on 50%


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 6, 2017)

unfit for purpose, send it back.

I have a Garmin S6, Lasts 3 rounds no problems


----------



## apj0524 (Jun 6, 2017)

I do not have a Touch, I have a Linx and I have always had battery issues so much so that I have always have to fully discharge the unit before charging and having a back up Garmin for 36 holes.  Because of this I will not buy a Skycaddie product again.

I have just looked on the Skycaddie Forum and there is a post about poor battery performance and one suggestion is to turn off the Autoview as this is a big drain on the on the battery, you can but try if you do not use this feature.

Good luck


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a Touch and it's never gone on me, even on 36 holes. 

My battery drained at the very beginning but I reduced the light which didn't affect the viewing at all and I comfortably get 2  rounds a day in. 

At first like with many devices, it can take a good lengthy charging period to fully charge the battery, just because the light changes to solid doesnt mean it's fully charged. 

I would leave it on charge for at least 48hrs, reduce the screen light and then see if it lasts, if not, simply take it back to the shop your purchased if from and state you believe it to be faulty.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			I have a Touch and it's never gone on me, even on 36 holes. 

My battery drained at the very beginning but I reduced the light which didn't affect the viewing at all and I comfortably get 2  rounds a day in. 

At first like with many devices, it can take a good lengthy charging period to fully charge the battery, just because the light changes to solid doesnt mean it's fully charged. 

I would leave it on charge for at least 48hrs, reduce the screen light and then see if it lasts, if not, simply take it back to the shop your purchased if from and state you believe it to be faulty.
		
Click to expand...

Fish, I will do what you say - but I've just read some reviews on the SKY Caddie forum and many people seem to have the same issue. interesting. I wish I read those first before buying


----------



## hines57 (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm going to stick with my SGXw - thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2017)

To my mind everything&#8203; battery powered should have to state battery life with everything on full pelt.
What's the point in having to turn the display down to 25% in order to have enough juice to complete a standard round..? It's the same with phones and tablets - just put a bigger damn battery in it..!&#128544;


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2017)

heronsghyll said:



			Fish, I will do what you say - but I've just read some reviews on the SKY Caddie forum and many people seem to have the same issue. interesting. I wish I read those first before buying
		
Click to expand...

The screen light is a huge drain, just like on my iPhone, so I scale it down. 

I've known people charge an item, any item to be honest until the light goes solid, take it off charge for a few days and then expect it to perform fully, but if won't. 

Some batteries need a real long time to initially get where they need to be, then there ok from that point. However, I do leave mine plugged in all the time between uses as it does switch itself off when fully charged.


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2017)

Imurg said:



			To my mind everything&#8203; battery powered should have to state battery life with everything on full pelt.
What's the point in having to turn the display down to 25% in order to have enough juice to complete a standard round..? It's the same with phones and tablets - just put a bigger damn battery in it..!&#128544;
		
Click to expand...

If really doesn't need to be as bright as 100%, scaling it down makes no real notable difference tbh, but it protects the battery life massively. 

People want small and slender (do you remember those days &#128540; ) which a bigger bulkier battery wouldn't help with.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2017)

So make the screen lees bright at the manufacturing stage...instead of producing it at 100%, produce it to 40%
If it's not needed......&#129300;


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2017)

Imurg said:



			So make the screen lees bright at the manufacturing stage...instead of producing it at 100%, produce it to 40%
If it's not needed......&#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Why buy a 3.2 litre car when you can only drive to 70mph. 

The screen is no doubt just built to a full capacity like phones and other items and you simply scale it down accordingly, it's not a biggy imo.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 6, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			unfit for purpose, send it back.
		
Click to expand...

This is my view too. A GPS device that cannot sustain its power for what's a fairly universally accepted period of time cannot be acceptable.

One of my PPs has the same unit with no such issues. Sounds like yours is faulty and should be replaced or refunded without a quibble.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds a problem and so I'd suggest following Fish's advice and seeing what happens. If that doesn't sort it then the battery does seem unfit for purpose and the unit/battery should go back


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 6, 2017)

I had a touch and must say I could do 2 rounds with it, light was set to 50%.

Lost the dam thing and replaced it with the Garmin G8, only because my pro had a cracking deal on it, now that thing can do 3 rounds no problem.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 7, 2017)

Guys - after  "toing and froing" with SkyGolf customer support, they have agreed if I return the device for checking - they will provide a replacement if it is found to be faulty. 

This is at least progress, however I am still disappointed as they won't send me a new one UNTIL I return mine by post. I am therefore going to be without the device for a while. I suggested to the Cust service  engineer I spoke to that if I had bought the device from a retailer, I would take it back and demand an immediate replacement. By buying direct I had in fact put myself in a position where the level of support I am reviewing has reduced. He refused to comment.

So - lessons learnt. DONT buy a product direct from Sky Golf they don't care about customer service, I've been a customer for ten years and this made no difference. If you must buy a SkyCaddie, buy it from your Pro.


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2017)

heronsghyll said:



			Guys - after  "toing and froing" with SkyGolf customer support, they have agreed if I return the device for checking - they will provide a replacement if it is found to be faulty. 

This is at least progress, however I am still disappointed as they won't send me a new one UNTIL I return mine by post. I am therefore going to be without the device for a while. I suggested to the Cust service  engineer I spoke to that if I had bought the device from a retailer, I would take it back and demand an immediate replacement. By buying direct I had in fact put myself in a position where the level of support I am reviewing has reduced. He refused to comment.

So - lessons learnt. DONT buy a product direct from Sky Golf they don't care about customer service, I've been a customer for ten years and this made no difference. If you must buy a SkyCaddie, buy it from your Pro.
		
Click to expand...

I was a large retailer for many years and I'd never send out anything until I received what was possibly perceived to be faulty and either checked it myself, if I was able, or sent it back to the wholesaler or manufacturer.  

If you didn't adopted this you would be sending new items out with no chance of getting them back if it turned out there was either nothing wrong or it was user error or damaged by the customer, you wouldn't be in business very long doing that!! 

You get the item back and test it, if it's faulty you replace it or refund it, customers choice, if it's ok you return it to the customer.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 7, 2017)

Fish, I know that - but my point still stands. I am without my device (a very expensive device) because I did not buy from a retailer. If I could take it back I know I would get a replacement. Because I bought direct from Sky Golf -I have no local support. 

So I stand by my statement -lesson learnt buy from your local pro as they give better support. 

To me - Sky Caddie should have offered me the option to take it to a retailer for exchange.  That way they guarantee to get my device back and I am happy.

Now I have to return it by post for them to examine it to decide wether it is faulty and they will then replace it. This will take days (at least a week) so I stand by my criticism - not good service.


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2017)

heronsghyll said:



			Fish, I know that - but my point still stands. I am without my device (a very expensive device) because I did not buy from a retailer. If I could take it back I know I would get a replacement. Because I bought direct from Sky Golf -I have no local support. 

So I stand by my statement -lesson learnt buy from your local pro as they give better support. 

To me - Sky Caddie should have offered me the option to take it to a retailer for exchange.  That way they guarantee to get my device back and I am happy.

Now I have to return it by post for them to examine it to decide wether it is faulty and they will then replace it. This will take days (at least a week) so I stand by my criticism - not good service.
		
Click to expand...

Personally it's no different to if you took it into a retailer you bought it from, they are not experienced or qualified to check it so 99% of the time they would also just send it, or any item back for it to be assessed and checked by the manufacturer where they have the right to repair it, replace it or offer a refund if it's deemed to be a manufacturer fault.  This has to be done in what is only described within the sales of goods act as, a reasonable amount of time.  So again, a retailer isn't going to give you another new one over the counter immediately only then to send it back to the manufacturer and find out its then OK and nothing is actually wrong with it as all he has then is 2 secondhand units!!



The only possibility it could have gone smoother was through a club pro who leant you a unit of his own or had a demo of any brand to use whilst it was sent away.


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 7, 2017)

Why a skycaddie? Garmin with no subs the way to go.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Why buy a 3.2 litre car when you can only drive to 70mph. 

The screen is no doubt just built to a full capacity like phones and other items and you simply scale it down accordingly, it's not a biggy imo.
		
Click to expand...

No biggy? You build a golf unit that doesn't last a full golf round on full brightness an that's no biggy?? :rofl: 

Think I'll pass :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			No biggy? You build a golf unit that doesn't last a full golf round on full brightness an that's no biggy?? :rofl: 

Think I'll pass :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you set it at 50% at the very beginning you wouldn't notice any difference. Just like my iPhone, it doesn't need to be like beacon to attract moths, so it's turned down and I get twice as much battery life and doesnt affect the viewing at all.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			If you set it at 50% at the very beginning you wouldn't notice any difference. Just like my iPhone, it doesn't need to be like beacon to attract moths, so it's turned down and I get twice as much battery life and doesnt affect the viewing at all.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure it's been said before, but why build it so bright if the only difference it makes is to drain the battery? Rather counter productive don't you think?


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Im sure it's been said before, but why build it so bright if the only difference it makes is to drain the battery? Rather counter productive don't you think?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a techie person but I'm sure they'd be a good reason.  I also read a report some time ago about loads of things we use in our everyday lives and that we only use them all about 15-20% of their true and full use.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 8, 2017)

Fish, And one other little item. 

When the Touch first came out, it had a 12 month warranty. Two years ago, it had a 6 month warranty. Now, according to their website, they carry a 90 days warranty. Does this show what Skygolf thinks of the Touch's reliability?


----------



## Emilyli (Jun 8, 2017)

Being quite happy with my Shotsaver S430 Tour Pro, I decide check if major changes to my regular course were ready to download. Having gone through the necessary imputs to confirm my identity and device, I then find notes to say that several golf GPS devices are no longer supported, including mine. A search on Google did not bring up any information or warning about this. Golf GPS product, I believe, is no longer sold by Snooper but is for sale on several other sites.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2017)

I have had one for a few months now and it's one of the best bits of kit that I own. Extremely accurate and loaded with all required distances.

Never had an issue with it not lasting 18 holes either. 

Very happy camper.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 3, 2017)

Another thumbs up for the Touch from me. I've had mine for ages now after replacing my faulty SGx. I have the backlight set at 75% with no issues. Over 50 courses stored on it, the battery will last for at least 72 holes.
When I had issues with my SGx, I returned it to SkyCaddie and had a replacement within three days even though it was out of warranty.


----------



## Sweep (Aug 3, 2017)

Not that chuffed with my Skycaddie Linx coupled up with the Skycaddie app. It works well but the main reason I bought Skycaddie was for accuracy. However on several occasions over the past year important hazards just haven't appeared on the map or the watch. Most recently at the Oaks near York a ditch across the fairway clearly visible from the tee but no idea how far away because it just wasn't there as far as Skycaddie were concerned. No big deal if it was just once but this happens a fair amount. It also happens with other brands but they don't charge annual fees. If you sell on accuracy and charge annual fees when others don't on accuracy, you need to make sure you deliver what you claim IMHO.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Not that chuffed with my Skycaddie Linx coupled up with the Skycaddie app. It works well but the main reason I bought Skycaddie was for accuracy. However on several occasions over the past year important hazards just haven't appeared on the map or the watch. Most recently at the Oaks near York a ditch across the fairway clearly visible from the tee but no idea how far away because it just wasn't there as far as Skycaddie were concerned. No big deal if it was just once but this happens a fair amount. It also happens with other brands but they don't charge annual fees.* If you sell on accuracy and charge annual fees when others don't on accuracy, you need to make sure you deliver what you claim IMHO*.
		
Click to expand...

SkyCaddie can only update their devices so everyone enjoys the accuracy if clubs notify of them changes, and when doing so, will always, unlike other brands, rewalk those holes where the changes have been made.

A letter and email goes out to all golf clubs through England Golf for the clubs to contact SkyScaddie, even fill out a form attached to notify of changes made or being proposed over a winter programme so that journey plans can be made by the mappers in those areas.

If members or visitors of clubs find hazards or major changes to courses they play they can even contact SkyCaddie Uk or let them know through the many social media media sites where they figure and inform then and very quickly they will revisit.

If they are not informed, how can they keep up the accuracy of changes?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2017)

Do SC advertise that punters can inform them?
Take 100 clubs, if they all make changes to their course but don't tell SC and no punters realise they can inform SC then SkyCaddie's selling point and reason they charge a subscription becomes a liability.
My own view is that I don't feel I need the accuracy that SC provides, even if updates are made, for the Â£30 a year
If I entered a lot of Opens or other competitions I may be persuaded but I play mostly at one course and when I play away I play for fun.
If there's a new ditch or bunker that isn't on my Garmin then it's really not the end of the world.
I'm happy with the accuracy Garmin gives me


----------



## CliveW (Aug 3, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Do SC advertise that punters can inform them?
Take 100 clubs, if they all make changes to their course but don't tell SC and no punters realise they can inform SC then SkyCaddie's selling point and reason they charge a subscription becomes a liability.
		
Click to expand...

In a word.... Yes. There is a course update request on their website. I have twice notified them of changes of Stroke Indexes at courses I've played and changes of course features. The Indexes were changed within a couple of days after sending them scorecards whilst changes in features obviously took a little longer as they had to be re-walked. (Incidentally, the courses concerned had not contacted SkyCaddie to notify them) 

It would be interesting to know how quickly other devices are updated. Google Maps of my area hasn't been updated for at least fifteen years!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2017)

Good.
Is it obvious?
I don't know as I've not had a SC in a few years...


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Not that chuffed with my Skycaddie Linx coupled up with the Skycaddie app. It works well but the main reason I bought Skycaddie was for accuracy. However on several occasions over the past year important hazards just haven't appeared on the map or the watch. Most recently at the Oaks near York a ditch across the fairway clearly visible from the tee but no idea how far away because it just wasn't there as far as Skycaddie were concerned. No big deal if it was just once but this happens a fair amount. It also happens with other brands but they don't charge annual fees. If you sell on accuracy and charge annual fees when others don't on accuracy, you need to make sure you deliver what you claim IMHO.
		
Click to expand...


Did you download the course before you played it or did you just turn up and hope for the best? The touch has the option of "locating nearby courses" or using the courses you have downloaded. I was told to use the downloaded course as its the most accurate.

As has been said drop Skycaddie an email it'll be sorted almost straight away. 

On the flip side I have played a course recently where a green was moved two years ago and another brand hadn't updated that yet which is horrendous service.


----------



## Sweep (Aug 3, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Did you download the course before you played it or did you just turn up and hope for the best? The touch has the option of "locating nearby courses" or using the courses you have downloaded. I was told to use the downloaded course as its the most accurate.

As has been said drop Skycaddie an email it'll be sorted almost straight away. 

On the flip side I have played a course recently where a green was moved two years ago and another brand hadn't updated that yet which is horrendous service.
		
Click to expand...

I turn up at a course, select the play golf option, select the course from the ones it offers and go play. Is there something else I should be doing?

If I have never played the course before how do I know if any hazards are missing?

Don't get me wrong. This isn't an everyday occurrence. It's just annoying that I went with Sky Caddie for accuracy and I don't always get it when there are less expensive alternatives on the market that are probably just as good.

I use the watch only at my home course as I know where the hazards are. I bought the Linx because it "Linx" up with the app to show a detailed map of the hole with yardages, which is brilliant if you are playing on a strange course. If you can see a hazard but it's not on the map it kind of negates it's usefulness in that regard. Now I also had that with Golf Buddy. Playing a course in Scotland, decided to go long as all the trouble was shown at the front of the green to find I had rolled into a bunker at the back that wasn't on the map. The difference is that Golf Buddy didn't hit me for renewal fees and don't make accuracy a main USP.

I get that the clubs should inform the GPS companies of changes, but as a subscriber and customer should it be up to me to inform Skycaddie every time I see an anomaly, so they can charge me for accuracy? I am not sure. On one hand you are helping the "golf community" but if I am paying for a service, shouldn't I just be provided with it? I don't ask my customers to help me provide my service and then charge them for it. Nor do I use the assistance they supply as a reason to claim superior service and as a result charge more than the opposition.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not sure how your model works tbh but the Touch has the option to use nearby courses if you haven't downloaded the course you want.

I was told (may not be correct) that I should always try to use the downloaded courses as they are more accurate and loaded with more information.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm not sure how your model works tbh but the Touch has the option to use nearby courses if you haven't downloaded the course you want.

I was told (may not be correct) that I should always try to use the downloaded courses as they are more accurate and loaded with more information.
		
Click to expand...

If you download the course and save it you then get the extra features if available through the subscription you are paying and dependent on the model of GPS you have, such as Intelligent Green.  If you use just the wireless on the day it will give all the basic features, if you download the course before it also syncs your device and gives all the extra features for that course and any updates.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I get that the clubs should inform the GPS companies of changes, but as a subscriber and customer should it be up to me to inform Skycaddie every time I see an anomaly, so they can charge me for accuracy? I am not sure. On one hand you are helping the "golf community" but if I am paying for a service, shouldn't I just be provided with it? I don't ask my customers to help me provide my service and then charge them for it. Nor do I use the assistance they supply as a reason to claim superior service and as a result charge more than the opposition.
		
Click to expand...

Ground mappers in specific areas keep in contact with the golf clubs in their areas the best they can, but there are hundreds!  They follow them through social media platforms as some announce directly as a club or have greens accounts and they display the changes they are making, the mappers can then contact them and ask permission to visit.  

Not all golf clubs allow SkyCaddie to visit and ground map as some believe it affects the revenue gained from yardage maps and some are just stubborn and set in there own ways and refuse for there own warped reasons! 

Even telephoning the clubs around October/November when most have an idea of what winter programmes they are going to do does not guarantee SkyCaddie is afforded the correct information, if any.  It's difficult to speak directly to a head greenkeeper and secretary's don't know there arse from there elbow, so attempting to glean information can be quite tiresome and so information from golfers reporting changes can be crucial in keeping things up to date.  

Once know and afforded permission the changes can happen within days dependent on the clubs location, but unlike other brands, it doesn't have to wait for a third party company to download any new aerial imagery, which won't be anywhere near as accurate as ground mapping.


----------



## User 105 (Aug 3, 2017)

Had my touch since day 1, upgraded from and SGXw as well. 

Had a few issues over the past couple of years and every time I've had great service from SkyGolf. They even replaced my device FOC when out of warranty when it went completely dead. I had a new one in my hand within a couple of days of sending mine back.

Mine will last for 36 holes usually, I think I dropped the brightness down but you wouldn't know looking at it.  I did have a battery issue after about a year when it would last about 12 holes. Sent it back and had a replacement within a few days again.

It's a shame you've had this problem and glad their getting it sorted, but stick with it. It's a cracking bit of kit.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2017)

Westy said:



			Had my touch since day 1, upgraded from and SGXw as well. 

Had a few issues over the past couple of years and every time I've had great service from SkyGolf. They even replaced my device FOC when out of warranty when it went completely dead. I had a new one in my hand within a couple of days of sending mine back.

Mine will last for 36 holes usually, I think I dropped the brightness down but you wouldn't know looking at it.  I did have a battery issue after about a year when it would last about 12 holes. Sent it back and had a replacement within a few days again.

It's a shame you've had this problem and glad their getting it sorted, but stick with it. It's a cracking bit of kit.
		
Click to expand...


Agree 100%. Features are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 4, 2017)

There is now an update for the SkyCaddie Touch which puts the backlight into standby mode and lights up again when you touch the screen thus saving battery power.


----------



## C&R (Oct 5, 2017)

Have to agree.  Cracking bit of kit&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## bigslice (Oct 5, 2017)

CliveW said:



			There is now an update for the SkyCaddie Touch which puts the backlight into standby mode and lights up again when you touch the screen thus saving battery power.
		
Click to expand...

This has got me interested as my garmin isnt precise for my home course. Plus i know the skycaddie man has recently walked it


----------



## KenL (Oct 6, 2017)

Are Garmins ever precise?


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 6, 2017)

I have been tempted by the Touch, as other GPS units I have tried have been fairly meh.  Now it has come down a lot in price, it is a bit more tempting....but what is going to be released soon that is going to be better?!


----------



## bigslice (Oct 6, 2017)

KenL said:



			Are Garmins ever precise?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was until hole 6 at dunes . I knew green had moved but didnt believe yardage or picture of green. Was playing with some one with sky touch and was a good bit out. Plus as said i knew sky boy had just mapped changes at dunes. Before this i was happy with my g6


----------



## User 105 (Oct 6, 2017)

I play with a few guys who use Garmins and they can be 5-10 yards difference from my SkyCaddie and we've checked with my laser rangefinder as well, My SC is usually within 1-2 yards of that. Subsequently they're always asking me what I have on my SC which seems to defeat the point of them have a DMD if they don't trust it.

I haven't seen anything on a replacement for the touch, which is odd as it's been out for quite a while now.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 6, 2017)

Westy said:



			I haven't seen anything on a replacement for the touch, which is odd as it's been out for quite a while now.
		
Click to expand...

With the latest update, I don't see the need for a replacement.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2017)

CliveW said:



			With the latest update, I don't see the need for a replacement.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, the Touch is pretty much the real deal and any updates are simple to sync, it has the capacity to absorb anything else in the future the tech boys want to throw at it.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			Correct, the Touch is pretty much the real deal and any updates are simple to sync, it has the capacity to absorb anything else in the future the tech boys want to throw at it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but software updates wonâ€™t make SC much money !!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 7, 2017)

Huge difference with the new software upgrade, 5 hour round today and I still had over 50% battery life left.

Skycaddie are number one for a reason. They walk the course, they map it, they go back and upgrade courses. Top top product.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 8, 2017)

I might have to pull the trigger and get me a Touch then. Reduced in price at the minute with a free years subscription on the SkyCaddie site.


----------



## C&R (Oct 11, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Huge difference with the new software upgrade, 5 hour round today and I still had over 50% battery life left.

Skycaddie are number one for a reason. They walk the course, they map it, they go back and upgrade courses. Top top product.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Same. Today 4 hour round. 60% battery left&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## FeldonChris (Oct 30, 2017)

I have had my Touch for just over a year and have just updated my subscription. Unfortunately there was an immediate software update which dims the screen to save power - I have never had a problem with power!
But I now have a problem in that I used to have to touch the screen perhaps 100 times during a round. I would view the distances regularly. I now have to touch the screen to make it bright enough to see, so I now end up having to touch the screen about 300 times!! This is just not on. I also have to walk to my trolly where the Touch is instead of being able to see it from some feet away. Some people may need this feature to get over the inadequate battery, but I don't have this problem and it appears you can't switch off- a really dumb upgrade the isn't an option.
Today the Touch froze at the "Start round" screen. - now that really did save the battery. Left it with my pro with a few choice words. A ball of string would be more useâ€¦.


----------



## Fish (Oct 30, 2017)

So you had to touch your gps 100 times a round, thatâ€™s 5-6 times per hole of which thereâ€™s no doubt at least 4 x par 3â€™s. 

Now you say thatâ€™s up to 300, I think you over exaggerate a lot or you play off 229 ðŸ˜³

Hmm, and a strange first post!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 31, 2017)

Had my Touch on for 3.5 hours on Sunday and hardly used any juice. 

Superb software upgrade, can't see past it at all.


----------



## Fish (Oct 31, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Had my Touch on for 3.5 hours on Sunday and hardly used any juice. 

Superb software upgrade, can't see past it at all.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, I was out on the Oxfordshire course for over 4 hours and obviously you fire the gps well before you start and when I came off I hadnâ€™t even used half the battery display ðŸ‘

Just poking the screen if itâ€™s gone dark is no hardship by comparison and must take a millisecond to do, and, if you need to get any yardage or know what hazards are ahead you need to press the function eye button anyway, so the new upgrade is a very welcome addition imo. 

I set my green display to come on at 150 yards so once within that yardage thereâ€™s no need to press anything, unless you use the Inteligent Green function.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 31, 2017)

There is a Motocaddy app available which is completely free and provides all the information you could need with overhead views of the holes using Google maps, shot distance measuring etc. I find that a full round only uses about 20% of my battery. With apps like this available for free I don't see the point of paying for a device or subscription.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 31, 2017)

I find I can actually read the screen when in the standby mode, but if I need to see it in detail a quick tap is all that is required. I've been using the update for almost a month now and find it a great help, even though I never had battery issues before.


----------



## Twire (Oct 31, 2017)

Keeping a close eye on this thread as my SG5 seems to be giving up... keeps switching off. 

I like the look of the Touch but after paying subs for the last 7 years it might be time for a change. The Garmin S60 looks a great bit of kit but has a ridiculous price tag to go with it. Any other GPS I should be looking at?


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 31, 2017)

DaveR said:



			There is a Motocaddy app available which is completely free and provides all the information you could need with overhead views of the holes using Google maps, shot distance measuring etc. I find that a full round only uses about 20% of my battery. With apps like this available for free I don't see the point of paying for a device or subscription.
		
Click to expand...

We'll see how quick Google Maps updates when a course puts in a hazard, or removes a hazard that you can't see but would be right in your landing zone and would affect the way you play the shot.

There is a reason there is a subscription...the courses are always up to date.  And will inevitably be more accurate


----------



## DaveR (Oct 31, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			We'll see how quick Google Maps updates when a course puts in a hazard, or removes a hazard that you can't see but would be right in your landing zone and would affect the way you play the shot.

There is a reason there is a subscription...the courses are always up to date.  And will inevitably be more accurate
		
Click to expand...

Yeah fair enough but I'm just putting a free option out there as an alternative to spending hundreds of pounds. I've yet to find a hazard that didn't show up on this app.


----------



## Fish (Oct 31, 2017)

DaveR said:



			Yeah fair enough but I'm just putting a free option out there as an alternative to spending hundreds of pounds. I've yet to find a hazard that didn't show up on this app.
		
Click to expand...

Which is fine if your mainly playing your home or local course and you are fully aware of everything (changes) that are ongoing. 

However, like me who travels over 2 hours to courses that cost a lot to play and sometimes have to stay overnight a poor experience from not having the most updated information to hand can cost me hundreds of pounds in lack of enjoyment just for that 1 trip. 

Thereâ€™s something out there for everyone, but like everything that is cheaper, itâ€™s cheaper for a reason and everyone has the right to make those choices, but at the risk of it affecting my days Golf Away, Iâ€™d rather pay a subscription and gave something I can rely on more.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 31, 2017)

Fish said:



			Which is fine if your mainly playing your home or local course and you are fully aware of everything (changes) that are ongoing. 

However, like me who travels over 2 hours to courses that cost a lot to play and sometimes have to stay overnight a poor experience from not having the most updated information to hand can cost me hundreds of pounds in lack of enjoyment just for that 1 trip. 

Thereâ€™s something out there for everyone, but like everything that is cheaper, itâ€™s cheaper for a reason and everyone has the right to make those choices, but at the risk of it affecting my days Golf Away, Iâ€™d rather pay a subscription and gave something I can rely on more.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, I've used it on many courses and it has always been accurate so personally I'd rather not shell out lots of money when a perfectly acceptable alternative is available for free.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm with fish on this one. I think the touch is the best unit out there. Wouldn't be without mine.

Purchase price isn't that high compared to other units and the subscription isn't that much. Â£30 per year.

Some people are perfectly happy with a Â£100 GPS watch, great. Their choice.

The way I look at it, out of all the golf equipment I own it's the thing that gets used the most ! So that's where I'll spend my money


----------

